# LSD + MDMA = Good Shit? Candy Flip



## orangefrog (Oct 13, 2008)

Im planning on taking pure mdma not e, If you've taken e you can still write about it just specify.


Anyways so my dealer is pretty legit, almost like an older brother and hes tried quite a few drugs so he knows his shit. He told me he does LSD and mdma when he goes to raves and says that it's so amazing i shouldn't try it cause ill get hooked. But personally i dont think id get hooked, id only do the mdma with the acid and id only do acid every 2 weeks or so, i think leaving 2 weeks in between pure mdma isnt bad for my health and i dont think ill get addicted off the mdma.

here are some questions.

What was your trip like?
When did you take the mdma? (if you took an e pill please specify)
Is it actually that amazing that id want to do it the next day or soon after?
If i did a lot of LSD and mdma can i become addicted to mdma or just the lsd + mdma high?


I dont think ive seen lsd and mdma threads here so if i dont get a reply ill be trying this by the end of the year or so and ill reply myself.


----------



## Dankwise (Oct 13, 2008)

You have to be an idiot or a fucking weirdo to want to be fucked up on psychidellics all the tim, as for people getting addicted ive never heard of that


----------



## boydbd (Oct 13, 2008)

i've heard really great things, but i mean, acid by itself is pretty much the best thing ever.....and mdma by its self isnt too bad...


----------



## geronamo (Oct 13, 2008)

I did mdma and its just pure energy, when I had LSD it was the trippiest shit I had ever done.... Energy + Trip = One fuckin good time! 

P.S... Must have buds for come down/mellow out phase ha ha


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 13, 2008)

orangefrog said:


> Im planning on taking pure mdma not e, If you've taken e you can still write about it just specify.
> 
> 
> Anyways so my dealer is pretty legit, almost like an older brother and hes tried quite a few drugs so he knows his shit. He told me he does LSD and mdma when he goes to raves and says that it's so amazing i shouldn't try it cause ill get hooked. But personally i dont think id get hooked, id only do the mdma with the acid and id only do acid every 2 weeks or so, i think leaving 2 weeks in between pure mdma isnt bad for my health and i dont think ill get addicted off the mdma.
> ...


 
One thing before I start so you don't misunderstand me, I love LSD and I like pure MDMA for certain times, together hell yeah sounds like fun I'll come over and bring the herb.

BUT

Whoever told you that mdma is not bad for your body is smoking straight BASE NUGGETS. Tell them to cease this activity, now.

MDMA is an amphetamine and is about as chemically related to crystal meth as you can get, only it has psychadelic properties as well, but it taxes your serotonin and dopamine sites soooo much (being an amphetimine) that it can cause really serious deppression problems in the future, so I DO NOT advise taking pure mdma on a regular basis.

LSD on the other hand while it will, I imagine, fuck up your head because of the doors (pathways, synapses) you open, it won't do so as far as your chemistry like the MDMA will.

Long story short, psychadelics+moderation=good trips for years to come


----------



## maluco420 (Oct 13, 2008)

Candy flipping is the shit done it many times (it was actually my first drug experience) the trip is crazy lots of visuals and out of this world body high those 2 drugs together are great man.
U should try them separate first, them mix them so you have a idea of what to expect
When i candy flip i usually take 1 hit of E and 2 hits of acid(LSD)


----------



## xcyraxx (Oct 13, 2008)

rastafari no get hooked on dem acids... its not achivable, seen? no hooks in the lsds claws but E yes u might but ive done it alot never gotten hooked


----------



## stoverdro (Oct 14, 2008)

bro mdma is addictive jsut because it is the shit for real...not me but ive known people to roll like 2 months straight ya know.also it burns holes in your brain and reduces the activity in your brain....very bad for you even twice a month...acid ive seen a guy go loco and never come back but that was at an insane dose and i have seen people get addicted to acid but not nearly as much..
as for candy flipping fuck yeah try it bro i mean and drink lots of beer towards the end to come down good and smoke some bud to.its good shit i did it once at a rave and took like 5 hits of E throughout 8 hours and then with the last pill i took a hit of acid to and drove a good 2 hours and it was the craziesst shit ever..i tripped balls off of 1 hit and i usually take like 5 to 7


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 14, 2008)

stoverdro said:


> bro mdma is addictive jsut because it is the shit for real...not me but ive known people to roll like 2 months straight ya know.also it burns holes in your brain and reduces the activity in your brain....very bad for you even twice a month...acid ive seen a guy go loco and never come back but that was at an insane dose and i have seen people get addicted to acid but not nearly as much..
> as for candy flipping fuck yeah try it bro i mean and drink lots of beer towards the end to come down good and smoke some bud to.its good shit i did it once at a rave and took like 5 hits of E throughout 8 hours and then *with the last pill i took a hit of acid to and drove a good 2 hours and it was the craziesst shit ever..*i tripped balls off of 1 hit and i usually take like 5 to 7


Brilliant


----------



## stoverdro (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah tell me about it man after a rave you dont think to much and iw as younger and dumber.but it was my first time and i figured the acid would take like an hour and half to kick in like normal but it kicked in in like 45 mintues....it was pretty crazy man i wont lie but it was in an area with no cops or people really. and i wouldnt say it was a 2 hour drive but rather a hour and half.lol
but yeah def retarded i do admit that but i did alot worse in my time bro trust me and i learned from my mistakes...trust me


----------



## Greymattertripp (Oct 14, 2008)

stoverdro said:


> yeah tell me about it man after a rave you dont think to much and iw as younger and dumber.but it was my first time and i figured the acid would take like an hour and half to kick in like normal but it kicked in in like 45 mintues....it was pretty crazy man i wont lie but it was in an area with no cops or people really. and i wouldnt say it was a 2 hour drive but rather a hour and half.lol
> but yeah def retarded i do admit that but i did alot worse in my time bro trust me and i learned from my mistakes...trust me


+rep for being real about that shit.


----------



## sensikush75 (Oct 14, 2008)

That's alot of ex to be taking in 8 hours. Just saying.


----------



## stoverdro (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah tell me about it i like never fell asleep i was in a daze with my eyes closed and watching family guy and it was pretty amazing but at a rave bro i blew like 2 and then drove there got there and ate some whenever my peak starting to diminish so i was peaked out for hours but i also drank so much water it wasnt even funny and gatorade and didnt drink no alcohol. i was smart about it and then i took some when i left cause we took the party to some girls houses and shit. and like i said before i left i took only one hit of cid.
yeah man i did some crazy shit but thats because i had 2 months of time before i was going to iraq so i went a little to crazy.lol. but hey man i have some good ass memories and some god times but also bad but hey its all good to look back on and like i said learn from it..its when you make the same mistake twice is when your retarded.lol


----------



## stoverdro (Oct 15, 2008)

oh and like 8 hours man it might have been 9 im not to sure about time though it was the best night of my life for real though.i never dance and at that rave i danced my ass off the whole time man bumping to Paul van Dyk the whole time....it was great!!!!!


----------



## Psychedelics and Chronic (Oct 15, 2008)

I've done it a bunch of times. Usually was always pure MDMA and like 5-10 hits of acid at a festival or something. I've done it with ecstasy but I try to get pure more often because I've had a few shitty pills. If you have an addictive personallity it might become addicting, just keep it away from you. But I love acid, and I love MDMA. Usually do acid about 1-2 times every two weeks and MDMA llike once every few months, except when I go to festivals, or a lot of concerts. It's a great mix, more energy, brighter colors. I'd say happier but if I do atleast like 5 hits of acid I cant get happier.

P.S. I always took the drugs at the same time and when I do just acid I always take all that I'm going to take at first. Hits the strongest


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Oct 16, 2008)

Molly (pure mdma) alone was enough of a good trip for me, never taken it with lsd but it was almost like a lsd trip just from the molly


----------



## v1nc3 (Oct 17, 2008)

man u guys r making me jealous cant seem to get acid any more in england done loads of e,s but never pure mdma would love to try,e,s in england now r crap not worth taking no more


----------



## r3tro99 (Oct 18, 2008)

v1nc3, look into mescaline. I think you can order cactus to england? If so you can make your own mescaline with a pretty simple extraction method so your not eating huge amounts of cactus . Its like LSD, different obviously but very similar none the less.

Now about candy flipping hell yeah like everyone said its awesome. IMO if you have some MDMA go ahead and take it with the LSD but thats just me. I dont really like MDMA trips alone, they just don't do it for me anymore and just leave me feeling like shit at the end and I end up needing Benzos to sooth me out (for the comedown). It just isnt really a pleasant trip anymore for me (I done it maybe 15-20 times alone, the first times were amazing but it gets worse and worse) - with LSD the mdma manages to still keep its magic , but thats just me.

Addiction to lsd is possible IMO. I love LSD and the "land" you go to when you take it , everytime I get that huge smile across my face and I think "Im back baby" . I went through a phase of around 4 months were i dropped it every 3-4 days because that was how often I could basically while not having 100% tolerance. Eventually I realized how stupid I was and how bad my trips had gotten. Just stick to maybe twice to once a month and really trip hard! M The experience will be more amazing the longer you wait between your doses . Safe tripping!


----------



## stoverdro (Oct 19, 2008)

there is a couple of other things you can do than lsd.there is a world out there other than the drugs you can buy on the streets to plant derived drugs. one option would be the san pedro cactus and its extraction method.also oyu could look into dmt but that would probablly be way to intense for you. but at the final not ejsut go with shrooms ya know bro. le us know what you end up doing


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 19, 2008)

since you brought it up.. skip the San Pedro and go with Trichocereus Peruvianus. Same active ingredient (mescaline) but 10x as strong. A 2 centimeter by 6 centimeter strip of skin is said to be an adequate dose. The cactus can be purchased from internet as a rooted cutting.

and ill take mother nature any day over some unknown shit. ill never pop another roll or pill in my life. no thanks.


----------



## stoverdro (Oct 19, 2008)

really.....trichocereus peruvianus??? sounds like some crazy shit.how do oyu prepare that?
and i know what you mean about the pills but i need to try some shit before i totally quit it all.like the 2ci i have some of it coming now gotta wait 6 weeks mabe to get it here its on backorder...and then al natural from shrooms and i want to make some dmt for sure!


----------



## DaGambler (Oct 21, 2008)

trichocereus pervuianus is a tall fast growing collumnar cactus just like san pedro, except it is 10x as strong. Trich Per is the same potency by weight as Peyote.

Mescaline lasts almost forever in a cool dark place. you can make a tea with it .. or just eat it straight. only the skin is particularly psychoactive. 2cm by 6cm section can be peeled off a living cactus. it will grow back, you don't even have to kill the plant. it does taste like shit, so i preferred to just chop it into small bits and swallow it with juice like i was taking pills.


----------



## BCnative (Oct 21, 2008)

LSD n ketamine WONDERFUL trip had the most vibrant visuals ive ever experienced i seen some dust particles floating in a ray of sun comin thru a partly covered window and they were all sparkiling and looked like stars in some mini version of 3d space


----------



## gnarkill420 (Oct 24, 2008)

i've jedi flipped at a rave once. E, shrooms, and acid. 

i've only done acid twice the second time was when i jedi flipped, only done shrooms twice, done E countless times. the acid took over my shroom trip cuz i had came down off of the peak of the shrooms when i had my first tab but i was definitely still shrooming. but i guess i was mostly kandi flipping. E's bomb, acid, ehh.. not so much my thing. it mellows out your lsd high a little bit because if you're tripping too hard you feel a sudden rush of euphoria and get brought back to reality a little, visuals were craaaazy though. the lasters on the stage floated towards me and into me and every one of my veins was glowing green. it was too much for me personally. i still have yet to try just shrooms and e, gonna do that when im more experienced with shrooms.


----------



## DickyBetz (Oct 25, 2008)

I've done acid and mdma (both for the first time at bonnaroo last year, but thats another story).

I had an awesome time when I did the mdma. We ingested about 10-15 mg each. I dunno much about the dosing of the mdma but we had an awesome fucking time. I dont know if it was made better by the fact i had taken an acid tab about 10 hours before*. I was on the downslope with that. I was still having visuals if i concentrated.

Back at the campsite and I had had about 4 shots of vodka. Anyway, we took the mdma and then went to the DJ Tiesto show at 3:30 am (lasers, glowstick shit, etc.). Bear in mind it was raining, so we were soaked. I loved the feeling of the rain on my skin, which I would attribute to the molly. The show was extremely intense. It was an awesome fucking time. By the time we got back it was about 5 cause we went to other shows after tiesto. 

I was so wired that I didnt even go to sleep. At around 8 oclock am when everyone was waking up (it was 95ish by then and we were in a tent. soooo hot) I ate a brownie for breakfast and then started another day at roo!


*This trip, my first out of 5 this summer, was pretty mild from other experiences on shrooms and other acid. I think the acid just wasnt very strong and I only took one. It was a shitload of fun though, just not as intense as I anticipated.


----------



## daggerbud (Oct 26, 2008)

i find anytime i ever do mdma or E i just want to do it again and again but i dont have that physical addiction to it and as for acid i can do alot of hits in one night and have a 1 month brake before i do it again


----------



## daggerbud (Oct 26, 2008)

but i might just try mdma+acid sounds like fun but there has to be a down side to it...


----------



## leetsoup (May 18, 2009)

im about to roll on a couple tabs and rail 2 caps of mdma or what we call sas or sasafras. lemme tell u ecstasy can be very addictive. lsd lol like not at all haha and candy flippin is the BOMB!


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 18, 2009)

Pure MDMA Is A Tricky Drug. It's Not Wise To Take Alot At One Time Nor Is It Wise To Take It Daily. LSD I Wouldnt Say Itself Is Addictive But It Is A Very Enjoyable Drug So You Could Enjoy The Trip So Much That You Become Addicted To The Trip. I Might Try This Combination, It All Depends On Circumstance.


----------



## AKRevo47 (May 23, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Pure MDMA Is A Tricky Drug. It's Not Wise To Take Alot At One Time Nor Is It Wise To Take It Daily. LSD I Wouldnt Say Itself Is Addictive But It Is A Very Enjoyable Drug So You Could Enjoy The Trip So Much That You Become Addicted To The Trip. I Might Try This Combination, It All Depends On Circumstance.


=i took a pill and ate some shrooms and then went to the strip club. it was one of the greatest nights ive had  and that was in europe


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 23, 2009)

Pill Of Acid Or A Pill Of Ecstasy Or A Pill Of Molly? Undoubtably MDMA Because Acid Would Seem To Conflict With Shrooms To Some Degree.


----------



## AKRevo47 (May 24, 2009)

Ganjaglutin said:


> Pill Of Acid Or A Pill Of Ecstasy Or A Pill Of Molly? Undoubtably MDMA Because Acid Would Seem To Conflict With Shrooms To Some Degree.


It was MDMA, Im 100% sure it was and everything worked just fine. Ive never heard of a 'pill' of LSD


----------



## dannyking (May 24, 2009)

The LSD wil over power the mdma. I know this from experience. I wouldn't waste my money. MDMA mixes well with other stims and smoke. LSD really just with more LSD and smoke. This is my opinion and I'm sure I havent tried all possible combo's.


----------



## Ganjaglutin (May 24, 2009)

Yeah It Does. These Are Microdots But In Tab Shape.
http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/show_image.php?i=lsd/lsd_microdots2.jpg


Well Its Worth A Try I Geuss. MDMA And Acid Sounds Like An Interesting Combo.


----------



## idontcare (Sep 4, 2010)

_"MDMA is an amphetamine and is about as chemically related to crystal meth as you can get."_

Okay first of all no it is not. Though it is true that MDMA and Methamphetamine do share some many properties they are not in fact very closely related to one another. Because of an added oxygen ring MDMA is actually not as closely related to meth as Amphetamine or Dextroamphetamine. MDMA is no longer classified as an amphetamine, despite it's CNS stimulant effects (including increased heart rate, increased psychomotor stimulation etc.). MDMA is classified in it's own category along with MDA and MDEA and a couple others that you will probably never see in your life. 

You should probably consider doing the research yourself for a change. I have heard this mistake made many times and it angers the blood.

You're ignorant.


----------



## idontcare (Sep 4, 2010)

_"MDMA is an amphetamine and is about as chemically related to crystal meth as you can get."_

Okay first of all no it is not. Your statement is about as accurate as saying a donkey and a mule are the same thing. Though it is true that MDMA and Methamphetamine do share some many properties they are not in fact very closely related to one another. Because of an added double bonded oxygen ring MDMA is actually not as closely related to meth as Amphetamine or Dextroamphetamine. MDMA is no longer classified as an amphetamine and hasn't been since 1983, despite it's CNS stimulant effects (including increased heart rate, increased psychomotor stimulation etc.). Now that I think about it there is no such thing as an "amphetamine " class of drugs, those are actually known as psychostimulants or stimulants or CNS stimulants. MDMA is classified in it's own category along with MDA and MDEA and a couple others that you will probably never see in your life. This category is known as Empathogen-entactogen drugs, and though relatively speaking it is a new category (especially when compared to the stimulant category which has been around since man discovered the coffee bean) that doesn't mean it should be discredited and it especially doesn't mean that anyone should put MDMA in a category with methamphetamine just because it has methamphetamine in it's name. The "methamphetamine" part of MDMA (3,4 methelenedioxymethamphetamine) is due to the fact that like methamphetamine does contain the amine methylpropan-2-amine. That does not make them the same, cookies contain sugar does that make them the same as every other food that uses sugar?

Here are some of the reasons why MDMA is no longer considered an amphetamine:


the chemical structure is DIFFERENT, though it may look similar to you or I that is only because we are not chemists, or doctors or scientists of any kind.
Though there are some stimulant effects they are comparable to the stimulant effects of marijuana. Increased heart rate does not a stimulant make.
Very rarely will you experience the effects of amphetamines such as: severe agitation and rage.
NONE of the LIGITIMATE research done on MDMA have found it to be physically addictive unlike crystal meth and speed, which are highly addictive substances (that being said some people will develop a sort of psychological dependence as a result of frequent use ie. the depression that is often experienced after discontinuation of the drug.)
Here's a fun fact: Amphetamines and stimulant often cause anxiety and MDMA is known to reduce anxiety. Notice how those things are opposite of eachother.


You should probably consider doing the research yourself for a change. I have heard this mistake made many times and it angers the blood.

And I do know where this common misconception occurs. It is when people mistake Ecstacy tablets and pure MDMA. Ecstacy tablets usually contain Methamphetamine or Amphetamine. If MDMA and Meth were as closely related as you claim, then in theory adding meth to mdma would essentially be a waste of your time. However, when you mix the two it changes the way the drugs are metabolized, allowing for noticeable differences in the effects of both drugs, the most prominent being the duration of your high. If meth and MDMA were the closest related drugs you could find then combining them would simply increase the intensity of your high. Look it up.

You're ignorant.


----------



## idontcare (Sep 4, 2010)

_"The LSD wil over power the mdma."

_No, the psychedelic features become more prominent, and LSD highs last significantly longer than any MDMA high could ever hope to last. So after a few hours the MDMA will no longer be noticeable, however the LSD will still be obvious.


----------



## idontcare (Sep 4, 2010)

Did you look at it under an electron microscope, because I don't see any other way off being 100% sure unless you made it yourself. NEVER EVER EVER TRUST A DRUG DEALER!!!!!


----------



## ritsy1 (Sep 7, 2010)

i always trust my dealer!


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Sep 8, 2010)

Never take mdma and lsd at both the same times, together! The candy flip rutual doesn't consist of this route.... it's usually at the tail end of the trip.... which highlights and makes more of a resolution towards the end of a L trip. Read more up on erowid and you'll find out!


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 8, 2010)

i woulld say definently start with shrooms then progress slowly but surly! i did this shit called DMT it supposed to be created naturally in your brain in large doses only when your born and when you die.i was already tripping on shrooms and took a fat ass gravity bong rip of the DMT.holy fucking shit,it was more intense then possible,i immediatly fell back on the couch holding my head freaking out screaming DONT DO IT!! DONT DO IT! to my friends who were next.impossible to describe but ill try.i was in a giant colliseum GIANT!TALL!WIDE!MAGNIFICENT!PURPLE GLOWING!PURPLE LADY SINGING LIFE IN TO ME!....in a nut shell.but yeah when i said DONT DO IT! it was just me kinda freaking out because about 15 mins later i was like.im ready!

DEFINENTLY NOT FOR THE WEAK MINDED!HOLY SHIT! oh yeah dmt is very intense for about 5 mins then creeps down for the next 10 while u get a grip on life.it wasnt salvia.it was D motherfucking MT.look it up it was the first i ever herd of it.looks like orange pop rocks.yeah.sorry for rambling.TRY IT!


----------



## BudReaky (Sep 8, 2010)

NEVER TRUST A DRUG DEALER!if u met him when he was a drug dealer.hes a drug dealer.if your buddy starts sellin weed.hes ur buddy.


----------



## ANC (Sep 8, 2010)

Good quality shit looks like this....


----------

